# Avanti un altro: concorrente vince 17mila euro.Ma legge le risposte?



## admin (15 Ottobre 2015)

Un concorrente di Frosinone, ad Avanti un altro, si è aggiudicato la somma di 17mila euro rispondendo alle domande finali. In molti, però, hanno messo in dubbio la regolarità della vincita in quanto l'uomo, prima di dare le risposte, abbassava lo sguardo dando l'impressione di leggere dalla cartellina di Paolo Bonolis.

Video QUI *video.corriere.it/avanti-altro-sospetti-un-concorrente-leggeva-risposte/68877564-7359-11e5-b973-29d2e1846622?cmpid=SF0201R03COR*


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2015)

Che tipo poi, fuori di testa, ha provato a fare il fenomeno in tutti i modi. 

Ad ogni modo non so se ci sia una truffa alle spalle, ma si sa che qualsiasi programma tende ad esser pilotato quindi.


----------

